# ....l'equilibrio.......



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

​…….Un Cuore Amico Perchè Sappia ascoltarti……….
…….Un Cuore Amico Perchè Sappia Parlarti
…….Un Cuore Amico Perchè Veda Tutti i Tuoi Silenzi e
……Che Solo Con Uno Sguardo Dia La Risposta a
Gli Stessi Sospiri Che  Accompagnano Lacrime Di Speranza
…….Un Cuore Amico Che Sappia Decifrare i Tuoi Pensieri
Quando Lo Sguardo non Puó Toccare
…….Un Cuore Amico Che Possa Rinunciare a
Qualsiasi Altro Sentimento Per Farti Sentire
Una Voce che Aspetti da Una “VITA”……
………. Tu ..... Questo Sei Tu…!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;A2QLJYU7NLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2QLJYU7NLM[/video]


----------

